# Quick and dirty rig



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

...some time ago i built a rig.

Building time, about 10 minutes, costs, almost nothing, function, perfect...










Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Rattler said:


> ...some time ago i built a rig.
> Building time, about 10 minutes, costs, almost nothing, function, perfect...
> 
> 
> ...


That's brilliant! I will definitely be building one soon.


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

...used only a drill, wood glue and some clamps...























Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Very well done. Mine is kinda mess, but works nonetheless:


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

I bought a paracord bracelet braiding jig on eBay that works great. Just add the spring clamps and it is ready to use, and it is adjustable.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*A little over a year ago, a former member posted this idea in an excellent video - *

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/74993-video-tutorial-how-i-attach-my-pouch-and-bands/page-1

*I spun off his idea with my own variation - part cribbage board and part erector set. Before that, I got by with a modified 3rd hand from Harbor Freight.*


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Lots of great ideas here. I still have to make one of these double clamp jigs.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I've used the same jig for years. Works for everything


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Those are some nice jigs.

I'm looking to make a jig soon. Probably with toggle clamps though - just can't seem to find spring clamps strong enough.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Okay, I might have the quickest and dirtiest band rig that's so basic and easy it's not even worth taking a photo of.

I simply use hooks attached with zip ties. One side is attached to a desk-side drawer handle, the other side is on the chair I sit on, tied off at approximately the same height as the other hook. When I want to make bands I pre-clip the bands and pouch on both sides, pull out the drawer, slide my chair close enough (while all the time sitting in it) and hook the clips on both sides. The beauty of the system (if it even qualifies to be called that) is that I can then adjust the stretch by closing the drawer. My drawers are a little stiff, so it works out. I adjust the drawer to get the stretch, tie each side off and when I am done, I just open the drawer to relax the stretch, unhook the clips, un-clip the ends and trim the loose ends.

I set it up out of necessity for a quick fix when I started out and its worked well enough that I have never bothered making a band jig after.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *A little over a year ago, a former member posted this idea in an excellent video - *
> 
> https://slingshotforum.com/topic/74993-video-tutorial-how-i-attach-my-pouch-and-bands/page-1
> 
> *I spun off his idea with my own variation - part cribbage board and part erector set. Before that, I got by with a modified 3rd hand from Harbor Freight.*


Why the double clamps Alfred??


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *A little over a year ago, a former member posted this idea in an excellent video - *
> ...


Cuz he can't do anything right the first time!! :rofl:


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Joe - when I tied only tubes, the small clamps worked fine, but for heavier flats, I needed the larger, stronger clamps. The small clamps perch on a fat o-ring near the top of the 3/16 cold rolled when being used, but are set aside if I need the stronger clamps which stay in place once stretch tension is in play.*

*Jake - you a funny guy. *


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*it helps with bigger clamps..as do too some arthurtis in the finger joints..fingers get stiff & do not function that well...so all the little *

*extra help is needed......yeah devils son in law wait till your about 65 years old see if you hands don't change any.....*

*just my opinion on this jig stuff.....akaOldmiser*


----------

